# Lake Milton



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm new to the area and would like to take my wife ice fishing this weekend. I have been reading good things about lake milton. Does anyone know how the ice is there or if they are catching anything? Also if anyone could point me in a general direction I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The ice is fine. We have been picking up a few Walleyes. Drive to the Robinson Point boat ramp and try fishing the points near the ramp or if your wife doesn't mind a little walk head out to where you see some people fishing and give it a try.


----------



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

Is there a bait shop on the lake somewhere? We would mostly be looking for panfish and pry putting out a few tip-ups for whatever may bite. Are there any northern pike in the lake?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

There used to be a bait shop in a gas station looking place on the east end of the Rt. 18 bridge. Haven't been out there in a while, so don't know if it's still open. Never heard of northerns in Milton, but there are Muskies for sure.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

If your coming from the west to go to Milton you can get minnows at marks bait west of Ravenna on rt14 . Or south on rt14 west branch bait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishDoc (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks guys! Anyone else been out there to know how much ice there is?

We are planning on heading out in the morning. Would appreciate any pointers!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

How's the ice at the beach? That's where everyone goes


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

6-8" inches on most of the Lale, seems like an everyotherday bite. Eyes at 10-17'. Have fun!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Can u tell me what u were catching on? And what time? Morning /evening?


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Ballast,,Mostly vibE's/blades,,Or,,jiggin Raps,,jigging spoons & minnows.. Time,,when they feel like eating who REALLY knows,, but usually afternoon until dark.. AND that's not saying they won't hit any other time of day that you are there fishing.. Good luck!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Last year I did a first light trip, a team of us too (5 guys) on a point by the dam. The only fish we got was a suspended channel cat on a jiggin rap which was actually one of the coolest hook-up I've seen in my life. My buddy never saw it coming.....memories!! I'm not that great with a vibe on ice, I rip it until I see them on my screen then I just don't have the right moves? What r u doing Sunday? You guy's are more than welcome to meet us out there. Have any of u guy's fish the gazebo?


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Ditto on Sonar's post. I prefer Sonars and Vibes: silver,gold,green or in some combination such as fire tiger are all you need. When ripping does not yield fish that you see on screen, you need to try a more subtle approach; gentle lift, a wiggle or a twitch just off the bottom will make them take the blade. Finished the deep bowl by Rt 18 Gazebo several times in past years but never found it worthy of being a go to spot. Almost all points with drops N. of 76 bridge will yield eyes on a given day, right place,right time. Bite on Milton is best for me is mid-afternoon to dark. Today, 3-6pm


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Heading to Milton tomorrow. Any one want to pm me with a starting spot? I haven't fished it during the ice season before. Just don't want to make the run to mosquito. Want to get the girl the first ice eye. Thank you in advance. 

I will be out in the afternoon.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Go due east from the bay's at the Jersey St boat ramp, as you head towards house with 3 round widows you should cross area of old holes. Ther have been eyes taken in 13-18' in that area for the past week. No major numbers but a good spot to likely get her on one or two, good luck !


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Like J-B says,,Go to t'wards the East side from Jersey/Robinsons Point Ramp,,About 1/2 mi.++,, a bit past middle of lake & look for old holes & get in the middle of them & set up there 16'-13' Good as anywhere to fish..I'll be there around 3pm & probably others too.. & with this new snow & above freezing past day or so,,WATCH for the old holes that are most likely open & ready for unknowing feet & ankles....OUCH!! Good Luck!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- P.S. If you don't have "Spud Bar",,GET ONE!!


----------

